# Fire Sprinkler Business – Start-Up Opportunity?



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I’m currently remodeling a kitchen in a house that has a fire suppression sprinkler system. In addition to needing one head relocated, my customer would like to change the heads (4 in the kitchen and 85 in the whole hose) from the ones that hang down from the ceiling to the ones that just show a flat disc on the ceiling. They would also like an annual maintenance agreement on the system.

I have probably called 20 companies and none of them want to do the work in the kitchen or the change-out for the whole house or offer an annual maintenance agreement. Seems like a perfect opportunity for a start-up.

Am I missing something here? I finally got a company to come out to do the 4 heads I needed done in the kitchen – it was like pulling teeth.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know, the sprinkler fitters around here are the highest paid guys on the job. Those guys make good money trashing ceiling tiles and glueing orange pipe.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

That’s what I see too. I think I would stay out of the new install side and focus on repair/reconfigure/maintain. Full service – cut up the ceiling, repair/replace/relocate the head, patch/texture drywall and repaint. Then offer an agreement to service the system – change leaking heads, charge the glycol in the system, test the pump… collect check!

Seems like a no brainer to me!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

85 heads in 1 house.  

Holy Mother of Mary. 


What's with the glycol? Are you guys not doing combo's?

They're way cheaper, and no maintenance required. :thumbsup:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Do you have plumbing license .


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

skillman said:


> Do you have plumbing license .


Who, me? Or the other guy?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Who, me? Or the other guy?


 Not you .


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Checkout what the liability insurance will be.

State licensing?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> 85 heads in 1 house.
> 
> Holy Mother of Mary.
> 
> ...


11,000 SF!

I don’t know what a “combo” is? And it dosn't matter - what's installed is installed and needs/wants service.



skillman said:


> Do you have plumbing license .


I’m not sure how that has anything to do with it 



griz said:


> Checkout what the liability insurance will be.
> 
> State licensing?


Just costs of doing business :thumbsup:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Combination system: Domestic water and fire-sprinkler on one feed. End of fire-sprinkler usually routes to toilet, so everytime the WC is flushed, it purges the system. No backflow prevention required, either. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Combination system: Domestic water and fire-sprinkler on one feed. End of fire-sprinkler usually routes to toilet, so everytime the WC is flushed, it purges the system. No backflow prevention required, either. :thumbsup:


A little technical for this topic, but I’ll stay with this diversion – for the sake of learning. How would this prevent the system from freezing? This particular house is also on a well – not sure why I would want/need to run softened and filtered water thought the system.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

If you want to have a sprinkler buiness here you must be licensed plumber. That's why I asked you . Your talking about start up .


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I think that the main reason why sprinkler guys don't want to mess with residential houses is because of the frivolous and unnecessary callbacks. Any time there is a roof leak or if a toilet overflows, the HO thinks that there is a problem with the sprinkler. 

The drywall gap around the sprinkler head is the path of least resistance so when people see water dripping from the head, naturally they call the sprinkler guy to fix it when there is nothing wrong.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I would think that an 11,000 sf house doesn't have a "residential" sprinkler system, but a regular old PVC or iron-pipe system like commercial work or multi-family


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Not so.. I find that these McMansions have the same stuff as the 1000 sq. ft. split foyer homes. They are just bigger.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

skillman said:


> If you want to have a sprinkler buiness here you must be licensed plumber. That's why I asked you . Your talking about start up .


I understand why you bring it up. But it’s an obstacle that is easily overcome. I’m more questioning why others have not seen the opportunity or is there a reason why I would not want to pursue what seems like an opportunity to me.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

tedanderson said:


> I think that the main reason why sprinkler guys don't want to mess with residential houses is because of the frivolous and unnecessary callbacks. Any time there is a roof leak or if a toilet overflows, the HO thinks that there is a problem with the sprinkler.
> 
> The drywall gap around the sprinkler head is the path of least resistance so when people see water dripping from the head, naturally they call the sprinkler guy to fix it when there is nothing wrong.


I can see that happening, but I think I’d be willing to send someone out to investigate, tell them it’s not the sprinkler head that’s leaking and give them a bill for $200. 

With the systems becoming the norm in residential, it seems that the demand for system remodel, repair and maintenance will only rise. Just thinking someone (maybe me) could get in on the front end of this and be established for future demand.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Anti-wingnut said:


> I would think that an 11,000 sf house doesn't have a "residential" sprinkler system, but a regular old PVC or iron-pipe system like commercial work or multi-family





tedanderson said:


> Not so.. I find that these McMansions have the same stuff as the 1000 sq. ft. split foyer homes. They are just bigger.


All orange pipe in this place.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I understand why you bring it up. But it’s an obstacle that is easily overcome. I’m more questioning why others have not seen the opportunity or is there a reason why I would not want to pursue what seems like an opportunity to me.


I don't know what licensing laws are in place where you are, so all I can speak for is California.

Here, if you are licensed as a General Building Contractor, you can self-perform as many trades as you wish. For example, I install my own plumbing and electrical, and it is not necessary to have a Plumbing or Electrical Specialty Contractors License. However, the only 2 trades I cannot self-perform, are Fire-sprinkler Systems, and Water-Well Drilling. In addition, a Contractor who holds a Plumbing Contractors License may not install Fire Sprinklers, unless, he/she also holds the C-16 (Fire-Sprinkler) License. 

You must have 4 years verifiable work experience to get a new classification added to your license, and it would have to be backed up by paystubs or such, from a fire-sprinkler contractor. So a plumber couldn't say that he's been installing them for 4 years, because he's legally forbidden from doing so.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> All orange pipe in this place.


That sounds like a multi-family type system that are commonly installed by commercial and industrial sprinkler contractors. It probably requires more than a plumbing license to work on that system.


----------

